
Visual Studio Code Remote Development may change everything - wickchuck
https://www.hanselman.com/blog/VisualStudioCodeRemoteDevelopmentMayChangeEverything.aspx
======
woah
Mac has had the mantle of “user friendly OS for developers” for a long time,
but how much longer will that last? Apple seems not to care about the use case
much and perhaps Microsoft can patch all the issues of not being built on Unix
with stuff like this.

------
mflower
This threatens to be a pretty nice replacement for mosh/tmux/neovim. I’ve been
using the insiders build and the only thing missing is better handling of
flaky connections.

------
ilaksh
Well, SSHFS, SSH, and Docker have been a thing for a long time.

To me it seems like a lot of this is bending over backwards to keep developers
in Windows even though they are working on Linux-based software.

------
rurban
Like tramp on emacs? (exists for at least 20 years) Or sshfs? (8 years)

